# I want to be a Kindle user but just can't.



## bones (Dec 11, 2010)

I have borrowed a Kindle for the last year or so and use it for about half of my reading. I want to have all those books in one slim package and have really given it a go...but I just don't like it. I like paper...and being able to flip back through pages to reread a passage that a later one reminds me of, or to make sure I read something correctly, without having to keep "trying" locations repeatedly until I get close or clicking back 100 times...and I never accidentally turn pages or hit a menu key in a paper book and do it often on the Kindle.  I do hate the bulk of packing books and dealing with their storage but the Kindle is just "uncomfortable" to me.  I guess I will have to wait for the tech that allows you to have one normal sized book with pages etc that can be "changed" into other books. Probably will come along about the time I die.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

No problem; Kindles aren't for everyone.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

bones said:


> I have borrowed a Kindle for the last year or so and use it for about half of my reading. I want to have all those books in one slim package and have really given it a go...but I just don't like it. I like paper...and being able to flip back through pages to reread a passage that a later one reminds me of, or to make sure I read something correctly, without having to keep "trying" locations repeatedly until I get close or clicking back 100 times...and I never accidentally turn pages or hit a menu key in a paper book and do it often on the Kindle. I do hate the bulk of packing books and dealing with their storage but the Kindle is just "uncomfortable" to me. I guess I will have to wait for the tech that allows you to have one normal sized book with pages etc that can be "changed" into other books. Probably will come along about the time I die.


You do realize there is a search feature so if you remember a specific word or phrase from the location you're looking to flip back to, you can find it more easily that way than guessing random locations or clicking back 100 times? That's one of the very things I love about ebooks - no more flipping through pages trying to find certain passages! I find the search feature much easier to use and it's even better when the book has a Table of Contents - it's very easy to jump to different chapters to find what you're looking for too.

Ereaders aren't for everyone and they have their disadvantages but if you've been using it for half your reading for the last year, there must be a lot about it that you do love. No one says you have to give up paper books completely if you use an ereader, you can continue to enjoy the best of both worlds.


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

Good point, history_lover, about the search feature. I'm still new to Kindle but, obviously, not to reading! With a paper book it is really frustrating to flip back page after page to re-read a passage and have difficulty finding it, sometimes simply missing it as you've flipped through the pages. Paper books need a search feature.  

Bill


----------



## bones (Dec 11, 2010)

I used it for a year along side normal books to give it a fair shot. I like premise but not the practice. Getting books instantly was the only thing I would put in the "superb" category. Not having to store or pack books is a good thing too but doesn't overrule the negatives for me.

Searching for a keyword doesn't work for me the way I flip pages...I am able to locate the shape of the passage, remember where in the "thickness" of the book it was, or recall the page number range etc. I can find stuff a lot faster with pages.

Anyway I wanted to love it I just found it's not right for me. I know its a concept that will likely never develop but I think a book full of flexible i-ink pages that can download new material would fit my needs. Old Format with new functionality. I am aware it would be a niche item as most people don't care....but that would be my "fantasy" e-book.


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

Kindle, or ebook readers in general, aren't for everyone. Print publishing won't die just yet.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

CathyQuinn said:


> Print publishing won't die just yet.


I hope that it won't die for a very long time. There are many, many people that cannot afford ereading devices but can get access to printed books through various means. Some of them don't reliably have access to electrical power to recharge a Kindle. I'd hate to see those people locked out of reading.

Mike


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

bones said:


> Searching for a keyword doesn't work for me the way I flip pages...I am able to locate the shape of the passage, remember where in the "thickness" of the book it was, or recall the page number range etc. I can find stuff a lot faster with pages.


But if you're looking for a certain passage, you must remember a word or two which was used so if you just adapt your search method, you might find it easier. Sounds like you just don't like to adapt or change which is fine but I could have told you before you even picked up a Kindle that it would not be for you. That said, you might want to look into one of the ereaders which does use page numbers - granted, the page numbers change if you change the text formatting but you might find it easier to use. I know iBooks (on Apple products) uses page numbers - I think Nook and Kobo might as well (at least, their PC/Phone apps use them).


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

bones said:


> Searching for a keyword doesn't work for me the way I flip pages...I am able to locate the shape of the passage, remember where in the "thickness" of the book it was, or recall the page number range etc. I can find stuff a lot faster with pages.


I understand exactly. I also remember about where on the page it was and whether it was on the left or right side. I can find a specific spot very quickly.

I also understand your desire to love an ereader and just can't quite do it.

I miss the physical aspects of a well produced book, such as the paper chosen, the font and layout, etc. The smaller ereaders (such as the current small Kindle) do not include enough on a screen even with the smallest font, etc. I get frustrated waiting for the next page refresh as I am already done reading the page.

The Kindle is great for travel however.

It's similar to using an iPod playing MP3s on ear buds to listen to music, v. high resolution audio on a good quality home audio system. MP3s on an iPod sound dreadful, but an MP3 player is convenient and perfect for traveling.

While many here will suggest that only Luddites don't appreciate ereaders or only those who haven't tried them don't like them, I am pleased to see that you have received mostly thoughtful, supportive responses so far. (was "Sounds like you just don't like to adapt or change" really necessary?)


----------



## bones (Dec 11, 2010)

Elk it sounds like you and I are twins regarding reading. I identified with everything you said. I wanted to like the Kindle and am not a hater of those who do...but it seems there are some lovers who cannot deal with those who don't like their "baby". The Amazon forum is horrible and I don't bother reading it as there is so much smugness toward any criticism or anyone who isn't a superfan.

I wasn't the least bit bothered by people here until the rude comment that passive aggressively insulted me.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Bones,

The Amazon forum is dreadful.

This group is overall supportive and a good bunch, but there is a strong underlying current of intolerance.

You would deserve poor treatment if you had posted "Kindles suck and everyone that likes them is an idiot."  

Instead your post was thoughtful and, at least to me, expresses an honest desire to really like ereaders; you appreciate the obvious advantages but cannot quite embrace one as you had hoped.

I have learned to add the Kindle to my reading options and use it when it is the best tool for the job.  

Then again, I appreciate well-crafted fountain pens and writing on fine paper, piloting Ducati motorcycles and other such Luddite things.  So what do I know?  A disposable BIC and a Honda Civic will do the jobs just as well, easier too.


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a personal library of some 2500 paper books, so I'm obviously not opposed to them. Among the many things that attracted me to the Kindle is a desire to read great works of the past that are public domain. Public domain works formatted for Kindle are free or cost very little. I have some 200 on my week-old Kindle, books which I really want to read, which more than justifies the cost of the device.

I enjoy having options, and the Kindle is one of them.

Bill


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I completely understand wanting to go back and check a passage.  I do miss being able to do that on my K.  I still read some paperbacks and hardbacks if I think I'm going to need to go back and reread something.  I commend you for giving the K a good honest try.  
Please feel free to stick around here.  We are, at heart, a group of book lovers no matter what the format.  
deb


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

I love my Kindle(and my Nook too) but I still read paper books. I visit the library every Saturday and if there is a book I want to read and it's a paper book, I take it out. I love reading but I also love gadgets, so ereaders are a perfect fit for me. 

I have friends who don't own an iPod or an mp3 player- nothing wrong with that either.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

I have to agree that there are some books I do better with the paper version of; my pharmacy book, my bible, certain paperbacks and such.  Oh, also my norton's anthologies that I picked up at goodwill for a dollar each.  The physical aspect of finding passages by feel and shape, is something I definitely miss, but I don't miss it on books that I'm not very attached to.  Things I only have on my kindle, don't bother me that I can't physically flip the pages.  I have the bible on my kindle and it irritates me somewhat, but it's usable.

For me the thing I happily give up is the unpredictability of the smell.  Too much of a newsprint smell on mass market paperbacks, or that musty crap you get from library and goodwill books, is guaranteed to aggravate my entire respiratory system.  I have caught some doozy colds from those things alone before, and I don't miss it one bit.  The books I happen to have that I love the physical aspect of, do not possess any smells that offend my tender lungs.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I am glad you know the Kindle is not for you, and that you did give it a real try. As long as you still read SOMEHOW, I don't care HOW.



> This group is overall supportive and a good bunch, but there is a strong underlying current of intolerance.


This quote bothers me though (and I know it's not from the OP.) but I want to just point out the fact that, this is a Kindle forum, so some people do get defensive. I would imagine it would be somewhat similar to someone walking into a Chevrolet dealership and saying, "Well, I still like driving, but I cannot do it (for whatever reason) in your cars, so I'm going back to Ford." Watch the salesmen try to change your mind.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

bones said:


> I have borrowed a Kindle for the last year or so and use it for about half of my reading.


I have enjoyed reading through everyone's thoughtful comments about ereaders vs. paper books. But what I really want to know is . . . who let you borrow their kindle for a year?!?


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

I miss page flipping too sometimes. It's not that big of a deal reading fiction, for me anyway, but I still get referance books in dtb form. 

The other advantages outweight the disadvantages for me. A kindle isn't for anyone, like folks said. If someone is only a casual reader, I think it would be a waste of money. A lot of folks are happy with the functions built into their phones and such. If my eyes were younger I might be satisfied with that as well. 

You tried it, if you were not happy with your trial theres nothing else to say, it would just be a waste of money for you. At least you found out now instead of later.


----------



## tommyr (Aug 22, 2010)

It's not for everyone. I also still like regular books but the Kindle is awesome too. There is room for both!


----------



## kisrita (Aug 5, 2010)

I completely understand the OP's issue with the Kindle, and after thinking about it, now I understand why some people will never be completely converted to ereaders. I think it has to do with reading habits, specifically with liking to reference or re-read portions of a book. I love, love, love my Kindle, but I only use it for fiction. It is perfect for me, because I don't flip around, and rarely try to re-read any parts. However, when I think about my old college science and math texts, I just can't imagine trying to learn from something like the Kindle. And it is exactly for the same reason as the OP; I would want to quickly reference multiple portions of the text and be able to flip back and forth. Perhaps a new generation will not have any issues with this since they will learn to search in a different way, however for those of us that learned it the old fashioned way, this would be too difficult to adjust to. I'm sure it wouldn't be impossible, but I think it would be too uncomfortable for most of us to be worth the effort.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

2 of my kids still don't want kindles, they've both read a couple of books on mine, but they don't want to give up their paper books.  They did grow up in a household with 1000's of books lying around and on bookshelves so maybe they still find comfort in that, heck if I know.  I told them both I'd get them a Kindle for Christmas and they said no.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

I think in the next two years, with touch screens and other goodies, the user experience will be even better and more intuitive. You may reconsider then, but if not, that's fine too.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> . . . this is a Kindle forum, so some people do get defensive.


This forum is, of course, full of Kindle supporters. Unfortunately, some show their support of their preferred method of reading through derision of others, rather than enthusiasm for the device.

This is never appropriate.

Instead of attacking the writer, tout the advantages of your preference.

Happily most of the posts subsequent to the inappropriate post were thoughtful and constructive, making for an interesting thread.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

freelantzer said:


> I have enjoyed reading through everyone's thoughtful comments about ereaders vs. paper books. But what I really want to know is . . . who let you borrow their kindle for a year?!?


That was my first thought too. 

For me, the value of a book is in the information contained inside so ease of access and convenience play a big part of my choice in reading format. I LOVE LOOOOOVE my Kindle. The only time I will buy a paper book is if I can't get it on Kindle. I read a lot of out of print or obscure books.

And I forgot to mention how much I am loving the Indy authors. I would have never had access to them without my Kindle.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

KindleChickie said:


> I read a lot of out of print or obscure books.
> 
> And I forgot to mention how much I am loving the Indy authors. I would have never had access to them without my Kindle.


Two superb reasons to enjoy a Kindle. I doubt many non-ebook readers people are aware of these advantages.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

I've gone completely electronic with my reading, but if I did research or read textbooks I'd much prefer printed versions for the reason the OP stated.

The Kindle isn't a magic device that is everything to everybody. It does what it does and people can take it or leave it.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

I've found that the kindle is a replacement for paperbacks. Any book you'd want a hard cover copy of, whether its for research or for it being one of your favorite books, you'll still want a hard cover copy. A majority of my reading is on the kindle but I'll never give up the books I already have or going to a used bookstore and sitting in front of their math section and end up with $40 worth of old math books.


----------



## Wilker (Oct 17, 2010)

I miss the smell of a new book the most, and visually _seeing_ the progress I am making with the book by the number of pages stacked up under my left hand. 
I wouldn't give up my Kindle for anything, but if I have the hard copy book on my shelves then I will choose to read it over the ebook.


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

I do miss flipping back & forth as easily as I did with paper books. Yes I can search, but I intuitively knew where the passage was I was looking for & about where it was. I find it easier to do it with the Nook because of their sliding Go To bar. I've just never gotten the hang of hunting with the Kindle. But would I give up either reader. NOPE!


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

At some point the Kindle will allow Boolean searches.  This will help a great deal.  Single word searches are limited and often near useless.

OTOH, if one is reading romance, searching on tumescence, turgid or throbbing probably does find all the juicy parts.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

bones said:


> Elk it sounds like you and I are twins regarding reading. I identified with everything you said. I wanted to like the Kindle and am not a hater of those who do...but it seems there are some lovers who cannot deal with those who don't like their "baby". The Amazon forum is horrible and I don't bother reading it as there is so much smugness toward any criticism or anyone who isn't a superfan.
> 
> I wasn't the least bit bothered by people here until the rude comment that passive aggressively insulted me.


1. The Amazon Forum is filled with crazy people.

2. For every smug Kindle owner, there seem to be someone stating that Kindle owners aren't serious readers. Or, insisting that the others are trendy kids which -- no offense to my friends here  -- is not how I'd describe the average Kindle owner of my acquaintance.

Kindles are not for everyone. I didn't think they were for me, that's for sure. I believe everyone deserves the best reading experience possible and for some people that's the Kindle, while for others that's print.


----------



## kindleman (Oct 22, 2010)

bones said:


> Searching for a keyword doesn't work for me the way I flip pages...I am able to locate the shape of the passage, remember where in the "thickness" of the book it was, or recall the page number range etc. I can find stuff a lot faster with pages.


Do not go Kindle. Buy Sony PRS-650 or even better 950, place your finger on the screen, don't move it. Fast scroll starts even faster than you can turn real book pages. At this speed you'll still be able to recognize words and phrases you're looking for.

Another way to work with real pages (not locations or variable pages) on any e-reader: Use only pdf books. They have fixed page size and content is affixed to each page.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Wilker said:


> I miss the smell of a new book the most, and visually _seeing_ the progress I am making with the book by the number of pages stacked up under my left hand.


Yes for that "new book" smell, but it's so so fleeting.

No to the visual progress. I'm actually less "anxious" when reading (especially a long book) on the Kindle. I can enjoy the story more when I'm not thinking about "how much farther?"


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

Wilker said:


> I miss the smell of a new book the most, and visually _seeing_ the progress I am making with the book by the number of pages stacked up under my left hand.
> I wouldn't give up my Kindle for anything, but if I have the hard copy book on my shelves then I will choose to read it over the ebook.


I don't miss bookishness of books but what I've found is I'm fine with either a pbook or an ebook. Other than convenience and travel, I like the idea that I can get indy books and out-of-print items easier on my Kindle.

I like both as it turns out equally well, old tech and new tech, they both work for me.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

I think I've read three DTBs since getting my Kindle two years ago. Those were books we already had (and one that wasn't available on Kindle).

I guess I just found it easier to adapt to the digital format. Things I do now:


When at the gym, I enlarge the font for better reading on the treadmill.
When I come across a passage to remember, I highlight it so I can find it easier later.
When I come across somethings I think I might need to flip back to later, I bookmark it.
I'll add notes when it is something I may need to gather more information about later, or as reminders.

By being able to add different references in the ebook, I can quickly jump to different bookmarks, or go to the My Clippings file to check on highlights and notes. It's like making my own reference file. I can even bring up the highlights and notes on the kindle website, so that makes it easier for me to have Kindle in one hand, and my laptop for checking previous notes and such.

I was reading a series and a character's name came up from a much earlier book. I was able to go to the home page, search for the character's name, and it pulled up all the places where that name was found. I was able to easily go back to that book and pull up the passage where they introduced the character. It made it much easier for me to see how this minor character early in the series became a major character later.

I can understand that trying to use an ebook like a physical book could be difficult (searching and such). If the tools on the Kindle are used to the full capabilities, it really can make it easier.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

bones said:


> I have borrowed a Kindle for the last year or so and use it for about half of my reading. I want to have all those books in one slim package and have really given it a go...but I just don't like it. I like paper...and being able to flip back through pages to reread a passage that a later one reminds me of, or to make sure I read something correctly, without having to keep "trying" locations repeatedly until I get close or clicking back 100 times...and I never accidentally turn pages or hit a menu key in a paper book and do it often on the Kindle. I do hate the bulk of packing books and dealing with their storage but the Kindle is just "uncomfortable" to me. I guess I will have to wait for the tech that allows you to have one normal sized book with pages etc that can be "changed" into other books. Probably will come along about the time I die.


I can relate to everything you are saying, because I felt that way during the first few weeks of having a Kindle. Luckily, for me these problems vanished as I discovered the advantages of e-book reading. I am sorry to read that they did not vanish for you and I completely understand. I mostly read non-fiction, so the search function is fabulous for me. And, I love never losing my place in the book any more. I especially love having my Kindle with me at all times, and being able to read any of my books during brief moments of boredom or waiting during the day.

I will be moving several states away in 2011, and in preparation for that move I have donated many of my non-electronic (paper) books to the library. I did keep many of my science and engineering books. Until Kindle versions of more math books are available inexpensively, I will always have paper books too. But now I have about 7 boxes of books, instead of 85 boxes of books. That should make my interstate move so much easier.


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

Xopher said:


> I think I've read three DTBs since getting my Kindle two years ago. Those were books we already had (and one that wasn't available on Kindle).
> 
> I guess I just found it easier to adapt to the digital format. Things I do now:
> 
> ...


Good points.

Bill


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

Joe Chiappetta said:


> I think in the next two years, with touch screens and other goodies, the user experience will be even better and more intuitive. You may reconsider then, but if not, that's fine too.


Touch screens are a step backward in my opinion, but people seem to like razzle dazzel, in spite of how ineffecient it is. I mean, how hard is it to press down on something you are already holding?!?

They should put the dimmer switch back on the floorboard of cars too.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Usually if I do need to go back in a book, it's to remember who a character is -- and so the Kindle works well.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

kindleman said:


> Buy Sony PRS-650 or even better 950, place your finger on the screen, don't move it. Fast scroll starts even faster than you can turn real book pages. At this speed you'll still be able to recognize words and phrases you're looking for.


A neat feature. This would help.


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

When I read a phrase or passage I like, I add a booknote or I highlight -- so easy to find.  I also really like the search function.  I find these two methods superior to flipping back and through a book.  One of my favorite things about the Kindle is the ability to do this b/c I am often re-reading passages and flipping back through for reference/history about a topic. But everyone is different.


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

A book with the ability to morph into another book, hmmm.... That sounds like the seed to a great story.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I remember the last time I read a paper book... I was really upset that I couldn't hold a cup of tea in one hand and the book in the other and still flip pages!! 

"This sucks!!" I remember saying. 
Then I put the book down and lost my place...

"This really sucks!!"


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

akpak said:


> Yes for that "new book" smell, but it's so so fleeting.
> 
> No to the visual progress. I'm actually less "anxious" when reading (especially a long book) on the Kindle. I can enjoy the story more when I'm not thinking about "how much farther?"


This is something i totally agree on. I wasnt too keen on the percentage marker on the Kindle at first but now i love it. I dont notice if the book is big or small now. Before, thicker books had put me off reading them but now i dont notice and can just enjoy the book.


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

I was listening to the Books on the Nightstand podcast, it was the ep where they discussed e-readers, and it was mentioned that the brain has the ability to remember where on the page that info was read.  I'm sure we've all had the experience of looking up a particular line or passage and remembering exactly where it was on the page. This does not seem to happen with e-readers.  I always found that fascinating.


----------



## bones (Dec 11, 2010)

MichelleR said:


> Usually if I do need to go back in a book, it's to remember who a character is -- and so the Kindle works well.


I am confused as to how it works well if you have to search by a keyword and you don't know the name of the character? Seems hit and miss.

I bought another e-book this week to continue the series I am reading since I wanted to start the next book that day...but I found myself wishing I was patient enough to wait for Amazon or Barnes and Noble to deliver. So I only bought it for convenience but I was wishing I had the paper book. Guess I need to order sooner so I don't get caught out like that.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

bones said:


> I am confused as to how it works well if you have to search by a keyword and you don't know the name of the character?


I am sure Michelle is referring to knowing the name, but forgetting how the character fits into the story.

I suspect she goes to the beginning of the book, searches on the name and finds the spot where the character is first introduced.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Elk said:


> I am sure Michelle is referring to knowing the name, but forgetting how the character fits into the story.


Right. 

It's helped a lot with the Cleopatra biography. Well, everyone in her family was named Cleopatra or Berenice or Ptolemy -- but there are people surrounding her. "Oh, right, the eunuch."


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes, I always have issues when a character is introduced early, then comes back five chapters later and I think WHO is Nancy again?

It's even worse with nonfiction -- I'm always grateful when the author drops a little reminder to give me the context.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Occasionally I'll read a paper book.  But recently I read a history p-book from the library and the big pages were a distraction and I kept losing my place.  Two pages of text were overwhelming.  With the kindle, all distractions disappear.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> But recently I read a history p-book from the library and the big pages were a distraction and I kept losing my place. Two pages of text were overwhelming.


Intriguing.

A traditional newspaper must drive you completely nuts.


----------



## bones (Dec 11, 2010)

Funny to me to hear people say they cannot manage a paper book without losing their place.  How did you ever read them in the past?  I can find where I was pretty fast even if I do somehow not put a bookmark in or lay it down wrong.  I remember where I was thickness wise or by page number.  In the times the kindle has hiccupped and taken me to some weird page it took forever getting back to where I was by "guessing" locations.

At this point I have decided not to buy one. The only benefit I really use is "instant" purchases of books.  If I could get the paper book that fast from my bed I would.  I can also get used books on Amazon far cheaper than most Kindle versions so it is an economic thing for me as well.  I prefer trade paperbacks and if those are available they are often pretty cheap used. I refuse to pay as much for an e-book as a printed copy and sometimes they are even more. If the e-book version became the cheapest format (by a comfortable margin) then I might reconsider the cost/benefit thing in the long run.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

bones said:


> Funny to me to hear people say they cannot manage a paper book without losing their place. How did you ever read them in the past?


You may be referring to my post. I can "manage" but it requires a great deal more effort to focus on the words that I'm reading, especially if I'm tired (and I do read most late at night). If I'm reading on the Kindle and stop for some reason (falling asleep or interrupted by something), the words on the page are fewer, so it's easier to pick up where I left off and not re-read a whole page. I've been spoiled by the kindle in this way and wonder just how I read only paper books before. The answer is that I did it because i had no choice. Paper books were all that there available.

I finally am beginning to understand why some people don't read, if they are having trouble focusing on and sticking with one book.

I think I now finally


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

We should remember that ebookreader technology is in its infancy.  I suspect that the devices will be improved gradually to the point where basic functions like searching and bookmarking will be done in a more natural, intuitive way (not only that, we'll get used to doing those things electronically).

All things being equal I still prefer a DTB but I love my Kindle and use it a lot.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

daveconifer said:


> I suspect that the devices will be improved gradually to the point where basic functions like searching and bookmarking will be done in a more natural, intuitive way (not only that, we'll get used to doing those things electronically).


Absolutely.

Dictionaries are now well-integrated. Full Boolean searching will come, probably fairly quickly.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

bones said:


> In the times the kindle has hiccupped and taken me to some weird page it took forever getting back to where I was by "guessing" location


Bones, try pressing the menu button, and then "sync to furthest page read".

I totally agree with you about the price of ebooks! I won't buy a book for my Kindle if it costs more than the paperback, just on principle.


----------



## Julie Christensen (Oct 13, 2010)

bones said:


> I guess I will have to wait for the tech that allows you to have one normal sized book with pages etc that can be "changed" into other books.


I like the way you think!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I have owned a Kindle since the release of the K2, I think a total of 4 personal devices(?).  Never once has my Kindle "hiccuped" and taken me to a different location.  But I have lost my place in a paper book almost every book I have read. 

What I have come across with my Kindle is if I do a search to find something in a novel and go ahead of where I read, it will now consider that my farthest page read, which can be an issue.  I wish they would allow us to reset our farthest page read ourselves thru our Kindle menu.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

KindleChickie said:


> But I have lost my place in a paper book almost every book I have read.


Intriguing.

I have lost my place in a p-book a handful of times at most.

I am not picking on you - just enjoying how we can all be so different.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

KindleChickie said:


> I have owned a Kindle since the release of the K2, I think a total of 4 personal devices(?). Never once has my Kindle "hiccuped" and taken me to a different location. But I have lost my place in a paper book almost every book I have read.
> 
> What I have come across with my Kindle is if I do a search to find something in a novel and go ahead of where I read, it will now consider that my farthest page read, which can be an issue. I wish they would allow us to reset our farthest page read ourselves thru our Kindle menu.


that would be cool!! Especially for "Complete Works of" type books that may not be read in order


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Elk said:


> I am sure Michelle is referring to knowing the name, but forgetting how the character fits into the story.
> 
> I suspect she goes to the beginning of the book, searches on the name and finds the spot where the character is first introduced.


I do this all the time, but you don't need to go back to the beginning of the book to search. You can just type (or highlight) the character's name on whatever your current page is, and then it will give you a listing (in order) of all of the places the character name appears. Then when you're done, you just hit "back" to go back to your original spot. This capability is seriously one of my favorite things about the Kindle (and one of the reasons the Kindle is a better ereader for me than the Nook).


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

dpinmd said:


> I do this all the time, but you don't need to go back to the beginning of the book to search. You can just type (or highlight) the character's name on whatever your current page is, and then it will give you a listing (in order) of all of the places the character name appears. Then when you're done, you just hit "back" to go back to your original spot. This capability is seriously one of my favorite things about the Kindle (and one of the reasons the Kindle is a better ereader for me than the Nook).


Right, that's how I do it -- search the name and check the first mention. Often even seeing the actual first line is enough without clicking on the entry.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I used the search feature to solve something I didn't understand in Dickens' Little Dorrit.  I'd seen it on PBS and didn't notice that one of the characters had a twin.  I searched "twin" and found the place near the end of the book that explains it.  I read the whole book within a few weeks, but I needed to resolve that for myself.


----------

